

T. Rex Might Be the Thing with Feathers - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/101/in-our-nature/t-rex-might-be-the-thing-with-feathers-rp

======
themartorana
I feel silly even writing this... but I wanted more pictures. I know the
imagination is a powerful thing, but an artist's rendering based on a
scientist's description helps me a lot.

What can I say. I like picture-books :)

------
mhurron
Obligatory xkcd [https://xkcd.com/1104/](https://xkcd.com/1104/)

This leads me every time our budgies or finches or the birds outside do
something odd or silly, I nudge the wife, point at them and say "Dinosaurs."

------
ArkyBeagle
Evolution sort of makes the whole idea of extinction and "survival" blindingly
complex.

The simple idea that "birds==dinosaurs (maybe)" led to us having pet birds for
a while ( through the influence of our youngest ), which was very rewarding.
With smarter birds, there's more of a sense of a cognitive "there" there than
most animals. Almost what you get with dogs - although dogs have been
...engineered so heavily as our "familiars" that this takes some of the fun
out of it.

